# Costco Access Walk In Tubs



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Purchased a Access Walk in Tub From Costco for my wife---
Anyone out there installed one of these?
I am testing all hose & drain connections before installation----
the drain stopper is leaking, it has an "O" ring for a seal & uses a cable system to lower & raise the stopper.
I managed to fill tub with this leakage problem (which is severe not just a drizzle) and turn on the jets on & test all hoses, saw no leaks.
Even used a 2" x 4" to press down on stopper which had no affect to stop leakage not even a little. Cant contact Access Tubs till Monday July 22. 2013


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

You bought a Costco tub??? And you call yourself a plumber, haha.....that's funny.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I thought Costco sold clothes?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why do you have to call them?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Most walk-in tubs have at least "some" very unique components.

If possible, I would suggest switching the drain assembly to a Geberit.

We use Safety Tubs and have had a few bobbles here and there. But overall, they are pretty solid units. I think the Costco unit is manufactured by Medi-Tub. Either way, you will likely be waiting till Monday to even find the availability of parts, much less have them in hand.


----------



## yarp1 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is a Geberit 151.550.21.1 Turn Control Trim Kit


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

yarp1 said:


> This is a Geberit 151.550.21.1 Turn Control Trim Kit


Nothing's perfect. Even good products have a lemon now and then. Just switch it out Monday. With all the jetted tubs available in the retail world, you could probably get a passable alternative at the nearest big box on Sunday.


----------

